# No Hypos?



## XandersMum (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi 

Xander was diagnosed on 27.12.12, and to date has never had a hypo.  Which maybe a good sign BUT as he is now back at school, I would prefer he had one with me so I know what to look for.

Am I being silly?

Andr


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi there

What sort of regime is your son on?  My son had his first hypo about 2-3 weeks in I think.  What sort of levels is your son running between at the moment?  My son first had hypo symptoms above 4, but as he had obviously been running so high for a little while before diagnosis I think his body realised his levels were dropping and felt 'not right' above 4.0.  

My son's symptoms were VERY obvious.  He went deathly white, got the shakes, legs felt like jelly, he looked and felt awful.  The good thing is the Coke kicked in very quickly and 10-15 minutes later you wouldn't have known what had just happened.  It did unnerve him (and me) though, so do be prepared for that.  Do you have some Coke/dextrose tablets/jelly babies to hand at all times?

My son's second hypo was only a couple of days later I think, scarily just after he had got into the bath.  I since learned from on here that a hot bath speeds up absorbtion of insulin, so as he had only a little while earlier had his rapid acting with dinner, it got properly into his system much quicker an dropped him down quickly.  Again, something to be a bit aware of.


----------



## XandersMum (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, I wasn't aware of the bath thing.  Since he's been back at school his levels are sitting between 5 - 8 and he is on Lantus 6 units each evening plus Novorapid prior to meals at 1 unit per 15g carbs plus any correction dose where required.

Thanks 
Andr


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 10, 2013)

It is good that he seems stable but I can appreciate you want to know what it is like - how he will manage it, what his signs will be etc. We were like Tina's son 2-3 weeks in and she was a bit shakey and pale ( she was too young to say anything was up) so we checked and sorted it. Was a bit strange and I was suprised how quick it turned round and back to normal within 10-15 mins.

Does your son know what to do or to ask for help if he feels a bit iffy?


----------



## XandersMum (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, we have told him to tell us or a teacher if he feels different, it just depends what his interpretatio of different/iffy is LOL

A x


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 10, 2013)

XandersMum said:


> Yes, we have told him to tell us or a teacher if he feels different, it just depends what his interpretatio of different/iffy is LOL
> 
> A x



Exactly right ! Probably important too to emphasize with teacher any noticeable changes in him ( give him/her list of signs/symptoms or as per care plan if you have one? )  and to encourage your son to test ?


----------



## XandersMum (Jan 10, 2013)

HI

Yes, everything is listed in his care plan and the school are familiar with diabetes so it should'nt be a problem in being noticed etc...  He is still not finger pricking himself but does his injections etc.. himself. 

Am sure it won't be a problem when it happens, its just my control freak self


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 10, 2013)

XandersMum said:


> HI
> 
> Yes, everything is listed in his care plan and the school are familiar with diabetes so it should'nt be a problem in being noticed etc...  He is still not finger pricking himself but does his injections etc.. himself.
> 
> Am sure it won't be a problem when it happens, its just my control freak self



I would be exactly the same - he is your baby after all x


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2013)

Ask him at the weekend if he wants to see how it feels?  Just so he knows?

I'm not talking of sending him flat on the floor.  Just a BIT is all.  I mean they used to forcibly insist children about his age did it in hospital and neither they nor their parents had any say in it.  Nasty nasty people.  

But you really I spose ought to ask his DSN what the received wisdom is about these things, or is it in Ragnar Hanas' book?  Anyone know?


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 11, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Ask him at the weekend if he wants to see how it feels?  Just so he knows?
> 
> I'm not talking of sending him flat on the floor.  Just a BIT is all.  I mean they used to forcibly insist children about his age did it in hospital and neither they nor their parents had any say in it.  Nasty nasty people.
> 
> But you really I spose ought to ask his DSN what the received wisdom is about these things, or is it in Ragnar Hanas' book?  Anyone know?



I must say I had the same thought, but didn't suggest it.  We were lucky my son's first two were both at home.  There again, maybe it's better if the first one is at school because if not, mentally your son might get a bit of a block about leaving the house like my lad did.  He went through a period of not wanting to leave through fear of it happening.  Maybe if the first one happens away from the comfort of home and he comes through the other side of it (which of course he will) it might alleviate those potential problems - there again it might not.......!  Just be ready for that.  Don't put words in his mouth or fears in his mind, but if you do find he suddenly doesn't want to leave your side, be mindful that's probably fuelled by fear.  And if it does start to cause problems like that, don't hesitate in talking to your team and asking for help from a psychologist.  The sooner you nip these things in the bud, the better.

Just to reassure you though, I don't know what you are thinking/dreading, but I certainly imagined the worst possible things, instant collapse to the floor, having to call an ambulance etc etc.  I think we had all built up such a fear of the 'great happening' that we were all scared witless.  When it did happen, it wasn't pleasant, but it wasn't half as scary as I imagined.  Don't get me wrong, I think we all panicked a bit and over-fussed, but my son did recognise he didn't feel well, came and told me, it was obvious just looking at him from his colour and shaking, and we acted and it sorted very quickly.  Once you have got through the first couple, you will feel better about it, but the anticipation is awful.

Your son's levels sound spot on though, so who knows when it will come.  He could remain stable for quite some time.  My son was older so on much higher doses (28 Lantus and 1u per 10g carbs Novorapid) and after a few weeks the hypos kicked in, then was time to start reducing his Lantus.  It would settle for a couple of weeks, then the hypos started again, so they knocked his Lantus down again.  It all became a balancing act.  After a few months the Lantus had to go up again, bit by bit.  I know in the early days it all seemed to go well, but things change all the time and just when you think you have a handle on it and it's 'easy', something happens and it all goes pear-shaped.  It's a constant balancing act.

It sounds like your son is doing fantastically so far though, so keep up the good work.  Have you come down to earth with a bump yet, or still carried along with the bewilderment of it all?  It's quite something to get your head round isn't it.  You learn so much in a very short space of time, but you then find you go on learning more and more.  It's far more complicated than you could ever have imagined before this happened.  People on the outside are so naiive (as we all were before this) and it's easy to become a right diabetes bore, but on here you can share triumphs and fears, it's all taken by people who truly understand.

I do hope your son copes ok with his first hypo (and you too!) as and when it comes.

Tina


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 11, 2013)

XandersMum said:


> Am sure it won't be a problem when it happens, its just my control freak self



Oh, and I think we are all guilty of becoming a control freak for a while, even with a 6ft+ teenage lad!  Don't worry there, you are being perfectly normal (in fact a damn good mum!)  You wouldn't be normal if you didn't feel some element of that in the early days.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh T1 postively encourages you to become a control freak anyway! even if you weren't before you started.

However, don't let that trait waylay you into having fixed ideas, ie stubborn - because believe you me - as soon as you think you've finished house-training the D it's more than likely not only going to jump up on you,  that you thought you'd taught it not to ages ago -  but will more than likely bite you on the bum too .......


----------

